# جرعة تفاؤل



## جوو الرياض (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*قد يعذبنا جبروت الألم ويجرحنا،*​



_*نضحك تارة، ونبكى تارة أخرى..*_​





*قد نتأذى من هذه الانفعالات والأحاسيس والمشاعر..*​




_*لكن ربما سيأتى يوم تحتضننا فيه ساعات طويلة من الأمل والسعادة.*_​





_*قد تجبرنا دموعنا أن تكون حبرا لصفحاتنا أحيانا ..*_


_*لونها من السواد..*_


_*وأحيانا بلا سواد فى صفحات أخرى.*_




_*هل الحياة بياض وسواد فقط .. *_





_*أى مسرات وأحزان فقط .*_




_*أم يوجد بينهما قاسم ووسيط؟!*_




_*وإذا كان الحال كذلك .. فهل هناك تدرجات للوصول إلى هذا البياض *_




_*ومثله أيضا هذا السواد؟.*_





_*و بماذا تشـــــــــــــــــعر ....*_




_*عندمـــا لا تقف الدنيا بصفك يوما ما وتجدها دائما ضد سعادتك*_




_*ولا يعـــلم بهـــذا ســواكـ، تتــألــــم كثيــرا*_



_*وربما لا يشعــر بهـــذا الألـــم غيرك..*_



*عندمـــا تتمنــــــى أشيـــاء في الحيـــاة ولكـــــن..!!*


_*تجدها محالة التحقيق، فإنك ربما تتحطـــــم*_


_*ولا تعــــلم مــــاذا بعــــــد..*_




*عندمـــــا تنظر إلى من حـــــولكـ وتجد أنه لا يوجد من يفهـــــمــكـ، *


_*وتــذهــب لتبحــث عمن يفهمــكـ ولكــــن..!!*_
*تجـــد أن هذا الشخــص بعيــد عنـــكـ *


_*ربما بعــد الأرض عن السماء..*_



*تكتـــــم بقـــــلبـــكـ*


_*وتجعـــل قلبــــكـ بنكا لهمــومــكـ وأحــزانــك*_
_*بل وتتعــايش معــها وتجعــلهــا جــزءا من حيـــاتك اليــومــية*_


_*تدخــــــــل عليــــــك بلا استـــئــذان ، وتصير من عموميات ثقافتك ..*_



_*تتألم كثيرا ولا تعرف ماذا تصنع !*_





_*عندمــــا تكتشــــف أن مــاضيــكـ هو حاضركـ*_




_*لا يعــرفــه غيــركـ،..*_




_*وعندمــا تعيـــش عـــــــلى أمـــــل*_




_*وتكــتشف في النهــايــة أنــه حلــــم..*_




_*تجـــد همــــــوم الــدنيـــا محتجــــزة بقــــلبكـ وحــدكـ..*_





*عندمــا تلاحظ سعادة غيرك وتجدهم يضحكون من قلوبهم*




_*وأنت تتخفى فى ضحـــــــكة مــزيــفــة*_


_*حــتى تقنـــع من حـــولكـ أنـــــكـ سعيـــد مثلهم ..*_


_*ربما تصمت ولا تتفوه بكلمة سوى الحسرة على نفسك ..*_



*عندمـــــا يظلــــمــكـ الكثير ولا تجد ســـــوى دمــوعــكـ الـــــــــوفيـــــــة تخــــفف عنــــكـ هــذا الظــــلم ..*



_*فإنه ليس لك إلا أن تستسلم لإرادة المليك..*_




*من الجميل أن نكتب الأمل بعد الحزن،*


_*والفرح قبل الألم لنخرج بالتوازن،*_


_*لأنه لا فرح دائم ولا حزن مستمر.*_





*فلنجعل نظرتنا للأحزان متفائلة*


_*لنتعلم الصبر*_


_*حتى ننعم بالسعادة الحقيقية برضا الخالق الوهاب.*_



_*ليحمل كل منا بعضا من حزنه وبعضا من فرحه.*_


*وليتقدم خطوة بعد خطوة*
*لنتبادل قليلا من حزن وقليلا من فرح*


*لنعلم أن جمال الحياة لا يكون إلا بالاعتدال*​


----------



## فتاة الرياض (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: جرعة تفاؤل*

كلمااااااااات رااااااائعه
دمت بتألق ,,


----------



## جوو الرياض (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: جرعة تفاؤل*

اسعدني مرورك فتاة ...


----------

